# normal ft4 low tsh



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

so my tsh is low, the doctor said it's 6. something

but my FT4 and FT3 is normal. What does this mean

she prescribed medication, should I start taking it even if my FT4 is normal-thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes! Actually your TSH is high per levels, low per function. A high TSH 
(6) with normal F/Ts indicated subclinical hypothyroidism. Doctor treats now so that you won't eventually go overt hypothyroid TSH over 10. Some doctors won't treat until TSH over 10 depending on the thyroid status and the patient.

Start taking your meds. and you'll keep on being a happysunshine:evilgrin0025:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ooops! Yep, TSH of 6 is high! Is it possible for you to get a copy of your lab results and post them here, along with the ranges? That would be a super big help! Yes, I would go ahead and start taking the medication. That TSH needs to be lowered a bit. What and how much did she start you on?


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

hi ,

I took my first dose this morning,I am on a low dose of thyoxine 50 to start with. Hope all goes well on them.

how long will they take to work and I start feeling better?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> hi ,
> 
> I took my first dose this morning,I am on a low dose of thyoxine 50 to start with. Hope all goes well on them.
> 
> how long will they take to work and I start feeling better?


Probably a few days.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

That is individual and up to our genetic system. The med. won't take effect for approx 6 to 12 weeks. So wouldn't expect to see/feel any effect until then. Of course if the symptoms are not due to thyroid health, you may never feel good until you find out what actually is causing them. However, if it is from thyroid it takes a while for the body to heal - in some cases years depending on the symptoms. Remember you didn't get sick over night, so its the same with your thyroid healing.

Misconception - treat the thyroid and all will be well.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Assuming your TSH was the third generation test then the normal range according to my lab is .40 - 5.50, which means you are hypothyroid. [Remember that if the test result is high, then your thyroid is low. If your test result is low, then your thyroid is overactive.]


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been feeling quite hypo for a while although my test results always came back normal until my last blood test. I had the symptoms of feeling sluggish, headaches, aches, moodiness and depression.

I know I have only been on medication for 2 days and honestly it's making me feel better , not entirely that will take a while.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's not an "instant-presto" change for the better with most people. But I think a lot of hypothyroids who start medication may look back a few weeks later after starting meds and notice a decided change for the better.

But again, YMMV. [Your Mileage May Vary.]


----------

